# More Beethoven thoughts



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with Beethoven's Missa Solemnis Op 123? It seems in a different world from the 9th symphony (last movement) from the technical aspect of vocal writing, the 9th being so tiring for singers I've been told; yet they're only two opus numbers apart.


----------

